# Lihue Supermarket



## Kauai Kid (Jul 29, 2009)

We're getting in really early on our next trip to Kauai and would like to buy our groceries in Lihue before we head to the Point.

Does Lihue even have a supermarket?  Thought it would make sense to get off the plane, do our grocery shopping in Lihue, and then head to the Point.

I don't like either one of the grocery stores in Koloa.

Mahalo,


Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is a *list* of Lihue Supermarkets + they have Costco, now.

We like Safeway the best - be sure to go online and print out a Safeway Club Card application - we save about 30% at the register with it.  Just turn it in when you check out for an immediate discount.

We usually go to Safeway for groceries and WalMart for everything else.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 29, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Here is a *list* of Lihue Supermarkets + they have Costco, now.
> 
> We like Safeway the best - be sure to go online and print out a Safeway Club Card application - we save about 30% at the register with it.  Just turn it in when you check out for an immediate discount.
> 
> We usually go to Safeway for groceries and WalMart for everything else.



Also, Safeway is open 24/7.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2009)

Another tip about Safeway.  Once you're registered for the card you don't need to carry it around with you.  All you need to enter is your phone number.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 29, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Another tip about Safeway.  Once you're registered for the card you don't need to carry it around with you.  All you need to enter is your phone number.



Yet another Safeway tip:  if you already have a Safeway card, or for one of their affiliates, it's good in Hawaii.  We use our VonsClub card everytime we go to HI.

Marty


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 29, 2009)

How do I get to the Safeway Store in Lihue when I'm coming from the airport?

I don't ever recall seeing a Safeway store in Lihue.  Anyone have an address for their store?  I know there is one in Kaapa but that is the wrong direction.

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## applegirl (Jul 29, 2009)

YEs, a Vons card works in Safeway too!

Janna


----------



## Bee (Jul 29, 2009)

There is no Safeway in Lihue.  I believe the only Safeway is in Kapaa.

Bee


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2009)

Sterling - my apologies - Safeway is in Kapa'a and you are going the other way.

Besides Costco, it looks like the 2 biggest stores in Lihue are Star Market and Big Save.  If you look at the link I posted above you will find addresses and maps.  Since you don't like Big Save in Koloa, you might want to try Star Market instead - they are a small Hawaiian chain.


----------



## Team_Neuera (Jul 29, 2009)

*Safeway - Under Renovation*

Just got back from Kauai on the 18th.  The Kapaa Safeway is going through renovation and did not have that much of a selection.  You're better off at the Foodland next door or Star Market and Costco in Lihue.


----------



## Fisch (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.star-markets.com/storeinfo/


----------



## Team_Neuera (Jul 29, 2009)

*Safeway - Under Renovation*

Just got back from Kauai on the 18th.  The Kapaa Safeway is going through renovation and did not have that much of a selection.  You're better off at the Foodland next door or Star Market and Costco in Lihue.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 29, 2009)

THe Star Market tends to be very expensive compared to the other markets


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 30, 2009)

If you go to Foodland, make sure you get a Maika'i card (their discount club card).  They'll probably ask if you want one when you check out anyway, but if they don't just ask for an app, they just took my name and phone number and got the card.  Foodland is also affiliated with Sack N Save.
Hope this helps.

Marty


----------



## isisdave (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the Star Market ... it's on the "back" (southern) side of the mall, and you can see Costco from the parking lot so it's easy to get stuff at both places.


----------



## thheath (Jul 30, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> We're getting in really early on our next trip to Kauai and would like to buy our groceries in Lihue before we head to the Point.
> 
> Does Lihue even have a supermarket?  Thought it would make sense to get off the plane, do our grocery shopping in Lihue, and then head to the Point.
> 
> ...



He is staying in the Poipu area so going to Kapaa (Foodland & Safeway) isn't on the way there.

Costco is the cheapest but doesn't open until 1000.
Star Market has a very good selection but is expensive.
Big Save in Lihue or Koloa is ok but I try to buy items on sale.
Walmart and Kmart have a decent selection basic items and are cheaper.
Beer/wine is cheapest at Costco and Walmart but is always on sale at most stores.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 30, 2009)

isisdave said:


> I like the Star Market ... it's on the "back" (southern) side of the mall, and you can see Costco from the parking lot so it's easy to get stuff at both places.



I don't know if they renovated it since I lived there, but it was a dump.

-David


----------



## daventrina (Jul 30, 2009)

We had good luck at Big Save. The one in Eleele was handy when we were in the south/west parts of the island.


----------



## thheath (Jul 30, 2009)

Icarus said:


> I don't know if they renovated it since I lived there, but it was a dump.
> 
> -David



Star Market is actually very clean and well stocked (for Kauai); it is the one located in the Kukui Grove Shopping center.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 30, 2009)

thheath said:


> Star Market is actually very clean and well stocked (for Kauai); it is the one located in the Kukui Grove Shopping center.



Yes, that's the one I was thinking about. It's sort of behind the other stores in that mall.

I'm sure they must have remodeled it since I lived there. It's been more than 6 years.

-David


----------



## Poobah (Jul 30, 2009)

*Markets*

We use to do our major shopping at the Star Market and then fill in at the Big Save in Koloa. We decided that it wasn't worth the effort to head into the Star Market and generally just shopped in Koloa.

Last year we did got a deal on a Costco card, and went to Costco a couple of times and filled in from the Big Save. IMHO, Costo is a little difficult for vacation grocery shopping because of the unit quantities with just the two of us.

We just don't like to run around on vacation trying to find grocery bargins. Since they remodeled and expanded the Koloa Big Save a few years ago we like it. Outside of Costco, their prices for our basic food group (wine) are some of the best around, particularly sale items.

Our arrival routine, because we arrive late from MSP, is to hit the Big Save for essentials: sushi, wine, Maui Chips, and something for breakfast. The next morning we head to Costco, and then back to the Big Save to fill in on the items we didn't need 10 pounds of!;  

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 30, 2009)

Strange isn't it that the biggest town on Kauai doesn't have the biggest supermarket.  Wonder why??  Getting the beer before I arrive sure sounds like a great idea.  Thanks.


Sterling


----------



## jbrunson (Jul 30, 2009)

The Star Market at the Kukui Grove is certainly the most convenient.  You will be driving right past it and Costco.  We've found it to be a resonably pleasant place to shop.


----------



## thheath (Jul 31, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Strange isn't it that the biggest town on Kauai doesn't have the biggest supermarket.  Wonder why??  Getting the beer before I arrive sure sounds like a great idea.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sterling



The people that own Big Save (locally) have a lot of political clout and have in the past blocked many grocery stores from building in Lihue (ie: Super Wal-Mart).  The county has approved the building of a new Safeway in Lihue that will be located up from Costco and across the street from the school.  I believe it is scheduled for completion sometime towards the end of 2010.  This will be a welcome addition to the area.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 31, 2009)

Mahalo for the info:


Sterling


----------

